# String jig and stretcher plans



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wondering what all is out there? I'm interested in dabbling in the "dark art" of string making just as something to try, but I really have no idea what I'm actually looking for in terms of a string jig and stretcher. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I also want to build something worthwhile. I know there are all sorts of different jigs, reffering to the posts. Just wondering what all plans are out there to at least consider this.

Thanks for the help


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone care to help


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are several in the Arrows & Strings forum.

The really good ones seem to be based on Deezlin's Little John jig. 

Allen


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

I believe munch has a good one.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

most string makers are pretty tight-lipped on their process.


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

*jig*

i will show you some of mine, 
all steel i dont use aluminum in my jigs .

here a basic one that will pull up to 400 lbs . 








this one will pull to 550 lbs .









this will pull to 750 lbs.












paheadhunter said:


> want to build something worthwhile. I know there are all sorts of different jigs, reffering to the posts. Just wondering what all plans are out there to at least consider this.
> 
> Thanks for the help


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is a link to mine
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1374668

Make sure you look at page 2 there are more details there


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

paheadhunter said:


> Just wondering what all is out there? I'm interested in dabbling in the "dark art" of string making just as something to try, but I really have no idea what I'm actually looking for in terms of a string jig and stretcher. I don't want to spend a fortune, but I also want to build something worthwhile. I know there are all sorts of different jigs, reffering to the posts. Just wondering what all plans are out there to at least consider this.
> 
> Thanks for the help


definitely pm munch, he has a nice set up that he sells very reasonably


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies so far

What's the difference between a 2 post and a 4 post?


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

With a classic 4 post setup, you will get 4 straight (Imagine the string as a rectangle), allowing you to serve the end loops, but in return you will not be able to stretch because you have no spring (You may be able to to strech but not to a exact tension)

With a 3 post setup (Imagine the string as a triangle), you can have the stretcher in one end and 2 posts in the other, then you can serve 1 end loop after this you must rotate the string to serve the other.
The advantage is you can apply a specific tension to the string as you end serve, the disadvantage you need to rotate the string.

With 2 posts (Imagine the string as a straight line), you cannot end loop serve, you must serve by the "tag end serving" method. Advantage you can serve, stretch and twist the string in the same setup. Disadvantage you must "tag end serve"

So its really a matter of taste, some people make really beutifull tag end served strings but it does not seem to work for me, so I use 3 or 4 posts and serve the end loops.


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

This should keep you entertained for a while. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Love my munch jig and stretcher.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Mine work in progress*

I am still working on this one but working good so far. Hope this gives you a good idea of what can be done.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

Bownut400 said:


> I am still working on this one but working good so far. Hope this gives you a good idea of what can be done.


Very nice and clean. One of these days I will post how I do end servings with a two post jig and just a spreader in the middle.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

AZBowhunt said:


> Very nice and clean. One of these days I will post how I do end servings with a two post jig and just a spreader in the middle.


That's how I used to do it. The method works very well. Now I spin two bundles (like a 2 color) and serve the loops with tag ends. I find that it's faster & easier to get the location and amount of serving right.

Bownut400, that's a great looking jig. If I could weld, I would borrow your design.

Allen


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i've made a change in my new ones .i now drill and ream the alum. posts and press a 1/4" steel pin in the post so you can make smaller loops


----------



## obaugh81 (Feb 3, 2010)

what is a good website to get those springs


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

mcmaster-carr


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Huaco said:


> most string makers are pretty tight-lipped on their process.


that is a shame- someone had to teach them or at least help em a little 
I say pay it forward!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

tryin said:


> that is a shame- someone had to teach them or at least help em a little
> I say pay it forward!


Try going to the strings and arrows section on here, they are all more than willing to help anyone even competitors build a better string or learn how too. I would help but they are far better than I. I just make some jigs for myself.


----------

